# house of the dead 2



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

House of the dead 2 on Sci-Fi channel Sat nite..Anyone seen it?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

After the spectacular showing the first one had in the theaters, it's absolutely amazing this didn't recieve wide theatrical release.


----------

